# Prank cubes discussion



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 12, 2017)

Ideas for a prank cube?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 12, 2017)

Crazy loose tensions or No core/ no core magnetic cube.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 12, 2017)

Make an exploding cube and give it to a non cuber.
Once it explodes on the non cuber, yell,"why the heck did you break my cube! It costed me like $70!"


----------



## teboecubes (Dec 12, 2017)

$70? For what, a magnetic gan cube? lol


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 12, 2017)

Magnetic cube, put it together without a core. My sister and I did this once, the kid that happened to pick it up did it so gently only two pieces fell off.


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 12, 2017)

Superglue.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 12, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> Superglue.


That is cruel.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 12, 2017)

dip it in superglue and give it to a non cuber with a wrench


----------



## OctaCubing (Dec 27, 2017)

Or if you want to be more cruel you can simply put water in that cube.It will slow but sure affect the core and in 2-3 years it will be good for junk.I made that in my first speedcube thinking that it will clean up the pieces.I know,i used to be pretty idiot.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 28, 2017)

1. Get a $1 cube from Ebay. Think the springless ones.
2. Resticker some cubies with electric conductive material.
3. Add batteries.
4. Have fun watching non-cubers dropping it right after picking it up.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

1001010101001 said:


> 1. Get a $1 cube from Ebay. Think the springless ones.
> 2. Resticker some cubies with electric conductive material.
> 3. Add batteries.
> 4. Have fun watching non-cubers dropping it right after picking it up.


Basically a shock cube.


----------

